# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Сказка про Золушку (Cinderella) Текст и аудио.

## Lampada

*Золушка*   *Текст* -  http://sheba.spb.ru/libra/shvarts_zolushka.htm 
или скачать отсюда:   http://www.belousenko.com/books/Shwartz ... lushka.rar   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  
Аудиоспектакль-сказка для маленьких и взрослых. 
В главной роли — Аркадий Исаакович Райкин. По пьесе *Евгения Шварца*
"Золушка — старинная сказка, которая родилась много-много веков назад и с тех пор всё живет да живет, и каждый рассказывает её на свой лад. Мы сделали из этой сказки спектакль, понятный даже самому-самому... взрослому слушателю." (А. Райкин) 
Инсценировка: Л. Веледницкая 
Музыка: Л. Спадавеккиа 
Действующие лица и исполнители: 
Король — А. Райкин
Принц — О. Табаков
Лесничий — В. Хохряков
Золушка — Е. Райкина
Мачеха — А. Георгиевская
Анна — Н. Дорошина
Марианна — Г. Новожилова
Фея — М. Бабанова
Паж — М. Корабельникова
Капрал — Е. Весник
Маркиз — Б. Иванов
В эпизодах — артисты московских театров 
Инструментальный ансамбль под управлением А. Корнеева

----------


## Zhenya

Но, сказали Башмачок, не туфьелка 
Я думаю...

----------


## Lampada

> Но, сказали Башмачок, не туфьелка
> Я думаю...

 _Башмак_ это то же, что и _ботинок, полуботинок_.   _Башмак, башмаки_ не очень часто употребляется.  
Это сказка, в ней всё можно.  _Башмачок_ приятно звучит.

----------


## Lampada

Кусочек из фильма "Золушка" -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBVDieY41LM   *Песня Золушки* 
Мне вчера приснился странный сон -
День и ночь слились в один волшебный мир.
Явился он, но вдруг раздался крик.
А на свете всё об одном
Девушки мечтают,
А на свете ночь за окном.
Вьюга, вьюга не мети,
Сердце, сердце не грусти,
Ты расти, цветочек мой, расти.
Мне вчера во сне явился он,
Я за ним могла пойти бы до конца,
Но не успела разглядеть лица.
А на свете всё об одном
Девушки мечтают,
А на свете ночь за окном.
Вьюга, вьюга не мети,
Сердце, сердце, не грусти,
Ты расти, цветочек мой, расти.
А на свете всё об одном
Девушки мечтают,
А на свете ночь за окном.
Вьюга, вьюга не мети,
Сердце, сердце не грусти,
Ты расти, цветочек мой, расти.
Ты расти, цветочек мой, расти. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Песня Золушки "Добрый жук"   * Добрый Жук*
Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Жил на свете добрый жук,
Старый добрый друг.
Никогда он не ворчал,
Не кричал, не пищал,
Громко крыльями трещал,
Строго ссоры запрещал. 
Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Ты мой друг, и я твой друг,
Старый верный друг! 
Полюбили мы жука -
Старика-добряка,
Очень уж душа легка
У него, весельчака. 
Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Жил на свете добрый жук,
Старый добрый друг.
Никогда он не ворчал,
Не кричал, не пищал,
Громко крыльями трещал,
Строго ссоры запрещал.

----------


## Lampada

*Песня Золушки и Принца*  
Где мы жили, как мы жили,
Улыбаясь и печалясь?
Мы сегодня позабыли,
Потому что повстречались
Навсегда, навсегда,
Навсегда... 
Мы не знаем кто откуда
И забыли кто мы сами.
Только знаем, ЭТО - чудо.
И случилось ЭТО с нами.
Навсегда, навсегда,
Навсегда... 
Ночь подходит к середине
И поет на счастье птица.
Только знаем - нам отныне 
Невозможно разлучиться
Никогда, никогда,
Никогда, никогда

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Борис Моисеев - песня Золушка    *Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте* Испытал я ночью шок
Мне приснился бал волшебный
И на нем я - Золушок. 
И на том, балу чудесном
Был весь сказочный бомонд
Феи, принцы и принцессы
И один известный гном. 
Все смеялись, все кружились
Я пришёл туда не зря
Там со мною подружились
Тридцать три богатыря. 
И сказал мне мальчик-спальчик
Что танцор я - неплохой
Змей Горыныч за меня же
Выпил каждой головой. 
Были вина, были яства
Пир всю ночь стоял горой
Было пропито полцарства
Я в той сказке был герой. 
А когда мой сон растаял
Как в бокале лунный свет
На столе моём лежал, ой
Счёт за весь этот банкет.

----------

